# 360mm case fan



## LarDog (Feb 27, 2008)

Hello all....I have been looking to buy the large 360mm fan to 
mod into my case side but can't find one.  Does anyone know where to buy one?
And again...Thanks


----------



## SirKenin (Feb 27, 2008)

Have you tried Boeing?


----------



## tuxify (Feb 28, 2008)

SirKenin said:


> Have you tried Boeing?



Hahahaha!

I dunno about 360mm case fans. The biggest I've seen on a case is the A900's 200mm fan.


----------



## colt1911 (Feb 28, 2008)

Check out this case it has a 250mm front and rear fan along with a 360mm side fan?

http://www.case-mod.com/tagan-cseld...mm-side-fan-250mm-front-fan-black-p-3068.html


----------



## taylormsj (Feb 28, 2008)

I dont know why youd want sucha  big fan?

I had a 250mm once, it moved literally no air, and neither does the antec 220, big fans suck


----------



## diduknowthat (Feb 28, 2008)

taylormsj said:


> I dont know why youd want sucha  big fan?
> 
> I had a 250mm once, it moved literally no air, and neither does the antec 220, big fans suck



It just feels like they don't move any air because its spread over such a big area. That's why it "feels" like pci slot blowers move a ton of air, because they are forced through such a small blow hole.


----------



## Cromewell (Feb 29, 2008)

> big fans suck


If you point them the other way they blow 

They move a lot of air and you can run them at a slow speed to keep them quiet too.


----------



## nexolus (Feb 29, 2008)

yeah big fans don't move much air, which is why helicopters and planes (such as boeing ) use them.


----------



## Kesava (Feb 29, 2008)

Cromewell said:


> If you point them the other way they blow



i lol'd. thankyou for that 

i dont think a fan that big would fit in my case haha.

but once i got a tube and a large thin bit of rubber stuff and hooked it up to a fan at the back of my pc.

so like the air was sucked out the back when i had cut out the grill and up into the tube and pulled out by the fan. i even had a fan on the end of the tube inside the pc. suprisingly enough it didnt work that well. but looked so ghetto


----------



## fortyways (Mar 1, 2008)

Get a floor flan and some duct tape.


----------

